
Scientists stop the ageing process - vaksel
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2008/08/11/2331197.htm
======
davi
Emmm...... no. Yes.

Title is total linkbait, article is old. But the science is cool (overexpress
chaperone molecules in liver, increase traffic to lysosomes even in old mice).

What's a good HN denizen to do? How about add a link to something a little
less fluffy, from the lab the research came from?

[http://www.aecom.yu.edu/cuervo/aging_and_protein_degradation...](http://www.aecom.yu.edu/cuervo/aging_and_protein_degradation.htm)

here's the pubmed link too: <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18690243>

~~~
nazgulnarsil
_article is old_

no, they stopped the aging process of the article too.

------
spoiledtechie
Brilliant! I saw a TED video on this in the past.

[http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/TEDTalks_video/~3/289438364/3...](http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/TEDTalks_video/~3/289438364/39)

Amazing Stuff!

------
theklub
Mice can now drink as much as they want...

On a more serious note when will this be tried on human livers?

------
ewanmcteagle
If you're a mouse, you are all set. If half this stuff would work in
people....

